# Tomatoes won't turn!



## Pocboy (Aug 12, 2004)

Ok, my tomato plants are full of fruit but they will not turn red. Do I need to be patient or what?


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

My tomatoes were planted in Feb and they just start to turn about 2 weeks ago. They seemed to stay green for a long time until the night warmed up like we have now.


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm no expert, but I vote be patient. Mine were full of fruit for a good while and they are just now starting to turn red.


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

Patient my friend.


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

I have never seen them turn red on the plant. My grandpa always picked them green and they turned red in kicthen window


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

Be patient. It takes some time esp in the larger varieties of maters. I have em coming out my ears now. I will be canning a bunch this weekend.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

They will ripen on the vine. Then the birds will attack them. I like them vine ripe.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

michaelbaranowski said:


> I have never seen them turn red on the plant. My grandpa always picked them green and they turned red in kicthen window


I found if you pick them too early they will never turn, they have to have a hint of red on some part of the tomatoe and then I pull and put in the window as your gramps does.


----------



## wish2fish (Mar 1, 2005)

Mine turn one at a time. I get like 1 tomato a week, pretty annoyed by it. I guess I should have planted more.


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

Rubberback, I have had good luck discouraging old lady mockingbird by hanging red Christmas tree ball ornaments in and around tomato cages. After pecking on them a while, she gives up and goes to raid something else. Thought it was an "old wives tale" till I tried it. Need to do it before the 'mates start turning.


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Maters are not turning red like last year (may 1st) i have been told due to all the cold weather we have had in the past 2 months.


----------



## Plant guy (Apr 22, 2012)

Be patient.........Or, make some fried green tomatoes!


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

^^^ this ^^^


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Yep! Fry some while your waiting.Not hot long enough during the day for our southern varietys.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

*if you like 'em hot...*

have 4 cayenne plants and they've put out 2 grocery bags so far. 
big rascals, too. 6in+
problem is that only the first 2in can be tolerated... the rest is way too hot :rotfl:
yall can start w/ innuendos now :bounce:
early girl and tycoon tomatos are loaded.
a co-worker found some wild okra near East Bernard, so after I soak the seeds tonight, gonna put in a row tomorrow.
tried the package okra seeds 2 times and no luck...
I even put down a systemic before planting...
if the feral okra come thru, I will save seeds.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

oops, sorry... wanted to start a new thread....


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Pocboy said:


> Ok, my tomato plants are full of fruit but they will not turn red. Do I need to be patient or what?


how much full Sun are they getting in a day?

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rc10j1 (Jul 15, 2010)

Nights have been too cool. Mine finally started turning yesterday. Sometimes cutting back on watering helps.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Try soaking your okra seeds in a glass of warm water with a tablespoon of clorox overnite, it plenty warm enough now


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

Picked my first somewhat red celebrity tomato today. Cherry tomatoes have been coming in regularly. Roma's - plant is loaded but all are very green.


----------



## Texasgirl44 (May 18, 2012)

Pocboy said:


> Ok, my tomato plants are full of fruit but they will not turn red. Do I need to be patient or what?


Glad you posted this. . . We are having the same problem with our tomatoes. We have a ton of green tomatoes and have had a couple turn slightly red. We are also having a problem with something getting into our tomato patch and eating some of the tomatoes. They nibble/eat half of it and leave the rest. Very aggrevating.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

Texasgirl44 said:


> Glad you posted this. . . We are having the same problem with our tomatoes. We have a ton of green tomatoes and have had a couple turn slightly red. We are also having a problem with something getting into our tomato patch and eating some of the tomatoes. They nibble/eat half of it and leave the rest. Very aggrevating.


First you have squash borers and now tomatoe nibblers? Welcome to the aggrevation club!!


----------



## Texasgirl44 (May 18, 2012)

chumy said:


> First you have squash borers and now tomatoe nibblers? Welcome to the aggrevation club!!


Thanks for the welcome ~ I guess!!!

Good news is we are finally getting some okra in and I did learn how to make zucchini bread and the kids love it!

Can't wait to see what happens next. . . . .


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

Texasgirl44 said:


> Glad you posted this. . . We are having the same problem with our tomatoes. We have a ton of green tomatoes and have had a couple turn slightly red. *We are also having a problem with something getting into our tomato patch and eating some of the tomatoes. They nibble/eat half of it and leave the rest*. Very aggrevating.


Could be the following. Rats, Squirrels or birds. All three do this and yes it is very aggravating! Post up one evening with a pellet gun and have at it!


----------

